# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #19508 POWER-NET

## range

Οι υπηρεσίες θα ειναι ολες κατω , λόγο αλλαγής server. Θα ενημερώσω οταν ειναι ξανα ολα online

----------


## range

Το σάιτ του κόμβου ειναι online προς το παρον μόνο με 10.70.183.21

----------


## range

Λειτουργεί dns server 10.70.183.21 για awmn και internet

http://nagios.ipduh.awmn/cgi-bin/nag...S-10.70.183.21

----------


## range

> Το σάιτ του κόμβου ειναι online προς το παρον μόνο με 10.70.183.21


Τώρα και σε www.power-net.awmn

----------


## romias

Εχεις λιγο δουλεία ακόμα 



> host www.power-net.awmn
> Host www.power-net.awmn not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
> ~$ host power-net.awmn
> power-net.awmn has address 10.70.183.21


Βάλε και το www στο Mt.

----------


## range

> Εχεις λιγο δουλεία ακόμα 
> 
> Βάλε και το www στο Mt.


Με την βοήθεια του ipduh ολα ειναι οκ . Θα ηθελα να τον ευχαριστήσω δημοσιά ειναι απο τα άτομα που αξίζουν .

----------


## hipro5

O ipduh είναι "τρελαμένος" - δεν πιάνεται - ΣΥΝ ότι το μυαλό του "στροφάρει" συνέχεια με ιδέες και λύσεις.  ::

----------


## range

> O ipduh είναι "τρελαμένος" - δεν πιάνεται - ΣΥΝ ότι το μυαλό του "στροφάρει" συνέχεια με ιδέες και λύσεις.


 ::  ::

----------


## gas

> O ipduh είναι "τρελαμένος" - δεν πιάνεται - ΣΥΝ ότι το μυαλό του "στροφάρει" συνέχεια με ιδέες και λύσεις.


ναι ναι ειναι!!!!!!! και το κυριοτερο ειναι πολυ καλο παιδι και με την καταληλη στηριξη εχει μελλον στο awmn.
George keep walking!

----------


## range

το λινκ φαίνεται να ειναι οκ οι υπηρεσίες και το site ειναι online

----------


## range

εχω ξεκινήσει σιγα σιγα να ελέγχω και να γραφω ολες της online υπηρεσίες, δεν εχω τελειώσει ακομα εχω πολυ δουλεια  :Stick Out Tongue: . όποιος θελει μπορει να κανει login και να γραψει και να βοηθήσει .

----------


## ipduh

ωραία, αν μπορούσες να φτιάξεις και εκείνο το csv που λέγαμε ...

να πάρει ... όλες τις φορές που προσπαθώ να το δω δεν φτάνω ...

----------


## range

Δεν έχω πρόβλημα να το φτιάξω αλλα δεν έχω ιδέα πως φτιάχνεται " ο άσχετος και έτσι"  ::   ::

----------


## range

> ωραία, αν μπορούσες να φτιάξεις και εκείνο το csv που λέγαμε ...
> 
> να πάρει ... όλες τις φορές που προσπαθώ να το δω δεν φτάνω ...


Να βάζεις στο traceroute το 10.70.183.3 η το 10.70.183.21 γιατι όλα τα αλα ειναι με firewall δεν ξέρω αν επηρεάζει απλα για να ξέρεις  ::  ναι όντως υπάρχει πρόβλημα κ εγω εχθές με VPN μέσω Ίντερνετ απο αλου δεν μπορούσα να δώ το κόμβο μου. ΟΤΕ εγω μπορούσα εχθές να φτάσω σε εσένα λέω κ εγω οταν ηρθε η σειρα σου τι έγινε ειναι ανενεργές οι υπηρεσίες του ipduh;

----------


## range

ο server ειναι online και αναβαθμισμενος , αλλά απο λινκ τίποτα ... Ας ελπίσουμε οτι θα φτιαχτεί η βλαβη

----------


## range

η περιοχη μας ειναι παλι up  ::  .Ευχαριστούμε τα παιδια απο aderes για της προσπάθειες . Σύντομα θα εχουμε και εναλλακτικές απο πανειο

----------


## nikos_palm

::

----------


## range

Εχω κανει μια μικρη προσπαθεια http://www.power-net.awmn/online-services αμα θελει καποιος να προσθέσει καποιος κατι, μπορει ελεύθερα

----------


## range

προστέθηκαν και η Βούλα, Βάρκιζα, Βαρη Γλυφάδα, Ελληνικό στα νοτιά προάστια μετά απο επικοινωνία με τον ydin και μέχρι το βράδυ θα είναι τελειωμένα και τα μπλε λινκς.

http://www.power-net.awmn/notia-proastia

----------


## tsatasos

Απλά στη wind υπάρχουν πολλοί κόμβοι που δεν είναι συνδεδεμένοι στο δίκτυο και ας φαίνονται πράσινοι-πορτοκαλί.
Για παράδειγμα εδώ κοντά μου βλέπω τους:

dikaioma_zohs (#17353) <-> vnem-rfst (#17352) <-> vnem (#6181)

...που έχουν απλά links μεταξυ τους. Δεν φαίνονται δηλαδή να είναι συνδεδεμένοι με τον κορμό του awmn.
Ο ένας μάλιστα έχει και c-class ενεργό. Ίσως ήταν παλιότερα κ τώρα όχι.

Το ίδιο κ οι: Baltas (#6838 ) <-> mbjp (#2277)

Μήπως θα έπρεπε μία στο τόσο να γίνεται ένα ξεκαθάρισμα κ να σβήνονται από τη wind κόμβοι που δεν είναι στο awmn?

Όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά τσάμπα πιάνουν χώρο, μας μπερδεύουν, βαρένουν κ τον χάρτη...

----------


## range

> Απλά στη wind υπάρχουν πολλοί κόμβοι που δεν είναι συνδεδεμένοι στο δίκτυο και ας φαίνονται πράσινοι-πορτοκαλί.
> Για παράδειγμα εδώ κοντά μου βλέπω τους:
> 
> dikaioma_zohs (#17353) <-> vnem-rfst (#17352) <-> vnem (#6181)
> 
> ...που έχουν απλά links μεταξυ τους. Δεν φαίνονται δηλαδή να είναι συνδεδεμένοι με τον κορμό του awmn.
> Ο ένας μάλιστα έχει και c-class ενεργό. Ίσως ήταν παλιότερα κ τώρα όχι.
> 
> Το ίδιο κ οι: Baltas (#6838 ) <-> mbjp (#2277)
> ...


Ναι έτσι ειναι απλα οι ποιο πολλοί μπορει η να μην εχουν χρονο να το κανουν η και αλους λογους. Γιαυτο εχω στο site μου τους ενεργους κομβους , απλα επειδή παρακολουθώ τους δικους μας κομβους εδω κατω, μου ειναι λιγο δύσκολο να γνωρίζω τι γίνεται με τους δικους σας εκει επάνω. Εγω προσθεσα οτι λεει το wind, εαν κατι δεν ισχύει πείτε το μου να το αλλάξω η να με ενημερώνετε όποτε θελετε  ::  σε καμια ωρίτσα θα εχω προσθεσει και τα λινκ

----------


## senius

http://www.power-net.awmn
Μπράβο.
Καταπληκτική δουλειά. !!
Συνεχίστε την προσπάθεια.

----------


## range

Εδώ θα είμαστε να προσφέρουμε  ::

----------


## range

προστέθηκαν και υπηρεσίες νοτίων προαστίων σύμφωνα παντα με το wind , για αλλαγές η προσθήκες στείλτε μου μήνυμα

----------


## range

από εδώ και στο εξής δουλεύει search engine στην αρχική σελίδα του site http://www.power-net.awmn/ πάνω δεξια "AWMN Search Engine by xtnd" . Η μηχανή αναζήτησης ειναι στημένη απο τον xtnd και τον ευχαριστούμε πολυ γ αυτο. Ακομα ειναι σε δοκιμαστικό στάδιο και σύντομα θα τελειοποιηθεί

----------


## ipduh

ωραίο το power-net θα βόλευε εάν έκανες linkς-ahrefs που πατιουνται τις υπηρεσιες 

και η μηχανούλα πολύ καλή 
http://home.xtnd.eu/search.php?query...+blah&search=1 
http://home.xtnd.eu/search.php?query=who+rocks&search=1
χεχε

σε βάζω και στους ενεργούς ... 
ηρωικές προσπάθειες ... και πάντα βρίσκεις την άκρη μέσω vpn να-ναι καλα ο νικολας, νησιά , υδραγωγεια-εργοστασια κτλ

αν μπορούσες να βγάλεις με κάποιον που έχει με ή κατευθείαν με Υμηττό ....

τώρα το είδα το πμ ... πες και στο φόρουμ ότι θες πολλοί ξέρουν web-stuff ...

----------


## range

Ευχαριστώ πολυ παιδια όσο είμαι στο awmn θα κάνω οτι μπορω. Για υμητο ευχαρίστως να κάνουμε μια δοκιμή αλλα δεν έχω κάποιον γνωστό απο εκει .

----------


## range

> ωραίο το power-net θα βόλευε εάν έκανες linkς-ahrefs που πατιούνται τις υπηρεσίες


Εννοείς στο online services μόλις πηγαίνει το ποντίκι επάνω στα URL να μπορείς να τα πατήσεις; Αν εννοείς αυτο το έφτιαξα

----------


## range

> από εδώ και στο εξής δουλεύει search engine στην αρχική σελίδα του site http://www.power-net.awmn/ πάνω δεξια "AWMN Search Engine by xtnd" . Η μηχανή αναζήτησης ειναι στημένη απο τον xtnd και τον ευχαριστούμε πολυ γ αυτο. Ακομα ειναι σε δοκιμαστικό στάδιο και σύντομα θα τελειοποιηθεί


Αύριο 90% Θα δουλεύει νέα μηχανή αναζήτησης αυτήν την φορά στημένη στο κόμβο power-net με όλα τα ενεργά site και υπηρεσίες του awmn . Ευχαριστώ τον xtnd για της πληροφορίες όσο αφορά την search engine. Έχω κάνει αίτηση για domain "wsearch" .Όταν θα είναι έτοιμη θα σας ανακοινώσω το url

----------


## range

Η νεα μηχανή αναζήτησης ειναι ετοιμη, στο μέλλον θα γινουν και αλαγες σε front page με ποιο καλύτερα γραφικα . Προς το παρον ακουει σε www.power-net.awmn/wsearch/search.php , μεχρι να φτιάξω καποια θεματα που εχω με το domain που θα ακουει στο "www.wsearch.awmn" . Η μηχανή ειναι ενημερωμένη με ολα τα ενεργα site και υπηρεσίες www.power-net.awmn/online-services . Οποιος θελει μπορει να προσθέτει το url στην μηχανή αναζήτησης.

----------


## grigoris

τσεκαρα τη σελιδα σου απο...wana! well done! (ορεξατος φαινεσαι  ::  )

----------


## range

::   ::   ::

----------


## range

το site και η search engine είναι down λόγο αναβαθμίσεων

----------


## range

το site και οι υπηρεσίες είναι up και η search engine ακούει πλέον στο www.wsearch.awmn/  ::

----------


## range

Ο server αναβαθμιστηκε με 1 g ram. Συντομα 2 g. Συντομα και τα game θα ειναι online

----------


## range

Εχω διακοπή ρεύματος απο εχθές τα χαράματα , κλεψανε τον μετασχηματιστη του υπό σταθμού της ΔΕΗ .Λογικα μέχρι το μεσημέρι θα ειναι εντάξει έχει παει συνεργείο

----------


## ydin

Κλεψανε ??? Αν ειναι δυνατον...

----------


## range

Ναι ρε παιδια έλεος που έχουμε φτάσει; Πως το πήρανε αυτο θέλει γερανό . Το κατάλαβα σφυριζαν τα ups τα ξημερώματα αλλα φανταστικά οτι θα ειναι μια απλή διακοπή . Τώρα ειναι Οκ βάλανε καινούργιο έχουμε κανονικα ρεύμα

----------


## range

ο medal of honor dedicated server ειναι online

awmn ip: 10.70.183.21:12205

internet ip: awmn.dyndns.org:12205

----------


## senius

> Εχω διακοπή ρεύματος απο εχθές τα χαράματα , κλεψανε τον μετασχηματιστη του υπό σταθμού της ΔΕΗ .Λογικα μέχρι το μεσημέρι θα ειναι εντάξει έχει παει συνεργείο





> Ναι ρε παιδια έλεος που έχουμε φτάσει; Πως το πήρανε αυτο θέλει γερανό . Το κατάλαβα σφυριζαν τα ups τα ξημερώματα αλλα φανταστικά οτι θα ειναι μια απλή διακοπή . Τώρα ειναι Οκ βάλανε καινούργιο έχουμε κανονικα ρεύμα


http://www.protothema.gr/greece/arti...oys-150-kilon/
http://www.trikalavoice.gr/news/2012...olones-tis-dei
http://www.stagonnews.gr/el/current/...i-vasiliki.htm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Q1OOoi0iNI

----------


## range

Αστα να πανε  ::

----------


## range

καποιο λινκ παλι επεσε δεν έκατσα να δω μεχρι που φτανω, ειμαι παλι on μεσω internet vpn nikola

----------


## range

Παρακαλώ επειδή δεν εχω πολυ χρονο αυτο το καιρο , αν εχει αλαξει κατι στα λινκ στα νοτια προάστια και της περιοχές που εχω στο site του κόμβου μου ας μου στειλει μήνυμα να ανανεώσω . Ευχαριστω

----------


## range

Καποιο λινκ εχει πεσει κ δεν υπαρχει awmn και δεν λειτουργεί για καποιο λογο και το vpn του νικολα. Ολο το μερος εδω κατω ειναι αποκομμένο  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Και ο διπλανός μου κόμβος που είναι στον ίδιο πάροχο έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Έχει internet αλλά δεν απαντά από έξω. 
Μέχρι να φτιαχτεί, μπορούμε εάν θες τα το γυρίσουμε ανάποδα το vpn, να κάνεις εσύ τον server και εγώ το dial out.

----------


## range

Εντάξει δεν υπάρχει κ τόσο μεγάλη ανάγκη εδώ κάτω . Εάν δεν φτιάξει άμεσα τότε θα το κάνουμε  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

You are back on line!!
 ::

----------


## range

::

----------


## range

Λύθηκε το πρόβλημα με το Ίντερνετ στο free spot τώρα και Internet και Awmn από το free spot

----------


## range

Μετα απο ενα search διαπίστωσα οτι μονο οι δικοι μου game server ειναι ακομα online , για οσους ενδιαφερονται υπάρχει team fortress 2 και medal of honor server που ακούνε σε internet/awmn περισσότερα εδω http://www.power-net.awmn/

----------


## range

Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω του υπεύθυνους που πέρασαν κάποιες από της υπηρεσίες μου στην αρχική σελίδα του awmn , είναι μεγάλη μου τιμή  ::  Θα προσπαθήσω όσο μπορώ να είναι αξιόπιστες κ ενημερωμένες  ::  Ευχαριστώ

----------


## range

Διακοπή ρεύματος μέχρι της 16:00

----------


## range

all is up  ::   ::

----------


## range

Λογο του dyndns η σελιδα www.power-net.awmn/ ακουει απο internet σε power-net.no-ip.org/ πλεον

----------


## range

Οι υπηρεσιες μου θα ειναι ολες down μεχρι νεωτέρας λογο προβλήματος στον server . Σύντομα θα ειναι παλι online

----------


## range

ο server ειναι ξανα online . Τα site και dns server ειναι up οι games server και το dc hub θα ειναι up αυριο

----------


## range

Ολες οι υπηρεσιες ειναι ξανα κανονικα online

----------


## range

Οι υπηρεσιες μου θα ειναι ολες down μεχρι νεωτέρας λογο αναβάθμισης στον server . Σύντομα θα ειναι παλι online

----------


## range

Ολες οι υπηρεσιες ειναι ξανα κανονικα online

----------


## range

Οι υπηρεσιες μου θα ειναι ολες down λόγω συντήρησης του κομβου . Σύντομα θα ειναι παλι online

----------


## range

Οι υπηρεσίες ειναι ξανα online . μαζι με την συντήρηση ανέβηκε και dedicated server RalliSport Challenge. Κατεβαστε τα αρχεία από www.power-net.awmn/games . Υπαρχουν οδηγίες μεσα αναλυτικές . Οταν θα ειναι έτοιμα τα torrent θα ενημερώσω καθώς θα ανεβάσω και στο site μου λεπτομερείς . Καλα γκαζια....  :: 




Συνημμένο 32917

----------


## range

Download files

www.power-net.awmn/games

----------


## nikolas_350

Αυτό που θαύμαζα πάντα σε σένα είναι η αστείρευτη όρεξη σου και η επιμονή σου.

Τελικά δεν μετράει τόσο το τι γνώσεις έχει κανείς αλλά τι είναι διατεθειμένος να μάθει και 
πάνω από όλα το πνεύμα του να συμμετέχεις ενεργά σε μια κοινότητα, με τον όποιο τρόπο κρίνει κανείς καλύτερα.

----------


## range

> Αυτό που θαύμαζα πάντα σε σένα είναι η αστείρευτη όρεξη σου και η επιμονή σου.
> 
> Τελικά δεν μετράει τόσο το τι γνώσεις έχει κανείς αλλά τι είναι διατεθειμένος να μάθει και 
> πάνω από όλα το πνεύμα του να συμμετέχεις ενεργά σε μια κοινότητα, με τον όποιο τρόπο κρίνει κανείς καλύτερα.


Ατομα σαν και εσενα Νικολα , μου δίνουν δύναμη να μην τα παρατάω . Thanks φιλε μου  ::

----------


## range

New download game files 

www.power-net.awmn/games

----------


## range

team speak 3 για ολα τα παιχνιδια του κομβου 

*power-net.no-ip.org:9987*
*10.70.183.21:9987*

*pass: awmngames*

----------


## range

Έγινε update στην search engine με ποιο γρήγορη ανταπόκριση στην αναζήτηση και καλύτερο γραφικό περιβάλλον. Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχει γίνει πλήρες index σε όλα τα sait του awmn , εντός ήμερων θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί 

www.wsearch.awmn/

----------


## range

Οταν βρεθει ο χρονος θα σηκωθεί δοκιμαστικα dedicated server με το το παιχνίδι Fistful of Frags , για τρελα πιστολίδια στην άγρια δύση  :Stick Out Tongue:  




Το παιχνιδι μπορει καποιος να το βρει στο steam δωρεαν.

----------


## range

Νεος dedicated server "Fistful of frags" 

awmn ip:10.70.183.21
internet ip: power-net.no-ip.org


http://store.steampowered.com/app/265630/?l=greek

http://www.power-net.awmn/games

----------


## range

Λογο του αερα εχουν σπασει κάποια συρματόσκοινα και ο κομβος εχει υποστεί βλαβες στα λινκ. Προς το παρόν βγαίνει προς awmn μέσω vpn nikolas

----------


## range

Ολες οι υπηρεσίες του power-net θα ειναι κάτω λόγο αναβάθμισης του site και των νέων υπηρεσιών που θα προστεθούν . Η επιστροφή θα έρθει , με αλλαγές στην εμφάνιση και στην λειτουργικότητα του site καθώς και σε νέες υπηρεσίες.

----------


## range

Όπως ειχα πει ο κομβος power-net επιστρέφει πρoς το παρoν με καινούργια υπηρεσία 

*call of duty 2 cracked server* 

internet ip : power-net.no-ip.org
awmn ip : 10.70.183.21




Προς το παρόν παίζει μονο με internet ip λογο προβλήματος των κεντρικών μας λινκ που θα αποκατασταθουν , λογικα το σαββατοκυριακο 

Ακολουθει σε μερικες ημερες ανανεωμένο website 

online υπηρεσιες μεχρι στιγμης (μεσο vpn):

fistful of frags gameserver
call of duty 2 game server
dns server

----------


## range

Σήμερα ανέβηκε το καινούργιο site του κόμβου 

www.power-net.awmn

Σε λίγες μέρες θα ειναι online ξανα και h μηχανή αναζήτησης wsearch

----------


## range

Παρακαλώ τα άτομα των νοτιων προαστίων να μεταβούν στο www.power-net.awmn/notiaproastia και αν κάποια λινκ , κόμβοι , υπηρεσίες κ.λ.π δεν ισχύουν ποια θα ήθελα να με ενημερώσουν .

----------


## senius

> Σήμερα ανέβηκε το καινούργιο site του κόμβου 
> 
> www.power-net.awmn
> 
> Σε λίγες μέρες θα ειναι online ξανα και h μηχανή αναζήτησης wsearch


Ευχαριστούμε !! Συνέχισε την καλή προσπάθεια.
Καλό Πάσχα !!

----------


## range

Να είσαι καλα και σε εσένα εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο και του χρόνου με ενεργά άτομα σαν και εσένα  ::

----------


## range

Τα if lagonisi , Leonidas και hotspot εναι όλα down το μόνο που λειτουργεί ειναι το router board , πιθανόν λόγο κακοκαιρίας καταστράφηκαν οι κάρτες . Αύριο πιστεύω να προλάβω να αποκαταστήσω της βλάβες. Ευχαριστω

----------


## mikemtb

Πότε θα βάλεις μυαλό? ( =πιάτα+feeder)  ::  

Στάλθηκε από το C1905 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## range

Δεν φταίει ρε αυτο πρέπει να μου την εκανε η omni του hot spot δεν ειναι τυχαίο που τα επεξαν οι κάρτες του rb που ειναι το hot spot. Δεν μρ αφήνει και π καιρός να ανέβω να δώ

----------


## mikemtb

Αν έφταιγε η όμνι θα είχες χεραιτησει και το rb...

Στάλθηκε από το C1905 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## range

Η νεκροψία θα δείξει οταν φτιάξει ο καιρός και ανέβω να δώ  ::

----------


## range

Οι βλάβες αποκαταστάθηκαν. Υγρασία στης κάρτες και στο rb, κάπου εμπασε λίγο νερό το οποίο έτρεξε επάνω στο rb. Εγινε καθαρισμός και όλα ok

----------


## range

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον NetTraptor για το προσωρινό vpn. Πλέον υπάρχει vpn μέσω internet του κόμβου POWER-NET 19508 με awmn και υπάρχει ξανά σύνδεση του νότιου κομματιού με το δίκτυο μέχρι να αποκατασταθει ξανά η σύνδεση.

----------


## NetTraptor

Έβαλα ένα μεγάλο perpend ώστε να μπορούμε να το αφήσουμε σε περίπτωση που μένετε εκτός.

----------


## range

> Έβαλα ένα μεγάλο perpend ώστε να μπορούμε να το αφήσουμε σε περίπτωση που μένετε εκτός.


Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, αν και θα κάνουμε ότι είναι δυνατό για επανασύνδεση.

----------

